# Profibuskabel ( Netzwerkkabel )



## 100Morpheus (3 Oktober 2008)

Hallo mal eine Frage. 
Statt einem Profibuskabel könnte ich doch auch ein normales Netzwerkabel benutzen! 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Sockenralf (3 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

für welchen Zweck denn?
10cm im Schaltschrank, oder 500m auf einer Kabelrinne?



MfG


----------



## kermit (3 Oktober 2008)

für den Labortisch nehme ich immer 0,5qmm dunkelblau!


----------



## Maxl (3 Oktober 2008)

Habs bei Profibus noch nichts getestet, bei CAN sind ein paar Meter normaler Draht für Versuchszwecke kein Problem.
Solange Du es nicht für eine dauerhafte Installation verwendest, sondern nur ein paar Meter für Laborzwecke, wirds wohl funktionieren.
Für den Industrieeinsatz ist das aber ungeeignet - hier müssen die richtigen Kabel zum Einsatz kommen.

siehe auch
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Profibus#Bit.C3.BCbertragungsschicht
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/EIA-485
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wellenimpedanz

mfg Maxl


----------



## Hoyt (3 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Frank

Um dem Profibus-Standard zu genügen sollte das Kabel folgende Spezifikationen erfüllen.


> Spezifikation Profibuskabel:
> Der Profibus-Standard definiert den Kabeltyp A wie folgt:
> *
> Wellenwiderstand:*    35 bis 165 Ohm bei Frequenzen von 3 bis 20 MHz
> ...


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein Ethernet-Kabel welches die Profibus-Spezifikationen erfüllt auch verwendet werden kann (ohne Gewähr). 

Ein Ethernet-Kabel ist aber sicher nicht günstiger und nicht einfacher aufzuschalten als ein Profibus-Kabel.

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## 100Morpheus (4 Oktober 2008)

Hallo ihr,

hm ich weiß ja nicht aber ein Ethernet Kabel stand cat 7 muß heute auch sehr 
gut geschirmt sein wenn man 10 GBit drüberjagen will!

Hoty danke für die Spezi. muß nochmal genau schauen was ein Ethernetkabel hat aber denke kommt locker dran! n

ABer danke nochmal für eure Antworten wenn manche auch nicht gerade 
ernst gemeint waren!!

Mein Projekt ist zur Zeit wie bekomme ich eine S7 in mein neues 2 Familien Haus mit einer 317 DP/PN 2 ET200M  AI mit PT1000 Fühler  32 DI 32 DO und zwei TP177A .


Gruß Frank


----------



## Ralle (4 Oktober 2008)

Die Antworten waren nicht scherzhaft gemeint. Wenn du die Busgeschwindigkeit bis auf das Minimum herunterdrehst, wird auch ein Wald- und Wiesenkabel das evtl. über einige Meter schaffen, wie weit kann keiner sagen. Das das Ethernetkabel cat 7 hat und 10 GBit kann sagt noch lange nicht, daß es für Profibus geeignet ist. Auch ein supermoderner Diesel kommt nicht mit Benzin klar.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Oktober 2008)

Was problemlos geht, sind Mikrofonkabel.
Die erfüllen zum teil die meisten spezifikationen.
Und sind wesentlich günstiger.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## PBO-WE (4 Oktober 2008)

Hallo.

Also mit der entsprechend geringen Übertragungsrate, geht fast alles.
Ich habe jetzt bei mehreren Anlagen schon den Profibus über uraltes Telefon-Kabel geschaltet, weil mir draussen im Feld nichts anderes zur verfügung steht und es dem Cheff zu teuer ist neues Kabel zu verlegen. Parallel dazu liegen noch mehrere 6kV Kabel, welche eine Vielzahl Frequenzumrichter einspeisen.

ca. 500m bei 187,5kB

funktioniert.


----------



## kermit (4 Oktober 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Die Antworten waren nicht scherzhaft gemeint.
> ...


 
bei der Frage war ich mir da nicht ganz sicher, weil "normales" Netzwerkkabel recht viel sein kann:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twisted-Pair-Kabel


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Oktober 2008)

100Morpheus schrieb:


> ABer danke nochmal für eure Antworten wenn manche auch nicht gerade
> ernst gemeint waren!!


 

Hallo,

die Antworten waren *so* genau, wie es aus der Fülle der Daten in der Ausgangsfrage machbar war 


MfG


----------



## 100Morpheus (4 Oktober 2008)

Ja ok ich weiß es kann sein das ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe aber im Schreiben war ich schon immer eine Niete. Also nicht böse nehmen.

Aber mir geht es zur Zeit nur dadrum das ich im Haus alles´zum Laufen bekomme.

Habe vor zwei Tagen mal ein Test mit einmem 5 x 1,5 un PT1000 Sensoren gemacht. Funktioniert nicht 100 m.   habe dann ein geschirmtes 4x2x0,8 genommen siehe da es funktioniert.

Gruß Frank


----------



## kermit (4 Oktober 2008)

100Morpheus schrieb:


> ...
> Aber mir geht es zur Zeit nur dadrum das ich im Haus alles´zum Laufen bekomme.
> ...


na, das ist doch mal eine Aussage, auf die man auch antworten kann:-D

also , lieber Traumgott: den Profibus runtertakten bis auf ggf. 19200 und Du kannst das ganze mit (fast) beliebigen Leitungen erledigen. Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass bei Hausautomation eine Buszykluszeit von 100ms keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Oktober 2008)

... jetzt mal eine andere Frage :
Warum willst du denn in deinem Haus keine Profibus-Leitung verlegen ?
Am besorgen kann es ja doch wohl nicht liegen - dort wo du die Cat7-Leitung bekommst, dort müßte es auch die PB-Leitung geben. In ein Leerrohr geht sie so gut (oder schlecht) wie die Cat7-Leitung und du hättest den Vorteil, dass man die einzelnen Leitungen bei gebündelter Verlegung hinterher sofort auseinander halten kann ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## vierlagig (5 Oktober 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... jetzt mal eine andere Frage :



oder mal ne andere frage: wenn du netzwerkkabel verlegen willst, warum willst du dann profibus-komponenten und nicht profinet-komponenten verwenden?


----------



## volker (5 Oktober 2008)

also ich habe hier eine anlage da hängt ein op277 am profibus mit 187 kb
das ganze geht ca 1000m (tausend) durch ein 24x1,5^2 erdkabel. am anfang also bei der cpu sitzt noch ein repeater. am ende ein repeater und dann nochmal ca 100m profibuskabel bis zum panel.
funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## HaDi (6 Oktober 2008)

Zum Thema Profibus und Netzwerkkabel :

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=21087

Grüße von HaDi


----------

